# Fuel cap won't open



## indy28 (Oct 9, 2021)

The fuel cap on the mk3 tts is not opening when pressing on it. I also tried to pull the RED Release string in the boot but did not work. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Saturn5 (Dec 10, 2018)

the red manaul release lever in the boot does not "pop" the lid open (as you would expect) it just releases the mechanism so you have to then lift the lid by hand to open it.I got caught out by this.
HTH


----------



## indy28 (Oct 9, 2021)

Saturn5 said:


> the red manaul release lever in the boot does not "pop" the lid open (as you would expect) it just releases the mechanism so you have to then lift the lid by hand to open it.I got caught out by this.
> HTH


So after pulling the red manual lever I don't see any change in the lid. I still can't press it to open it or lift the lid by hand as there is no way to get under it.


----------



## Saturn5 (Dec 10, 2018)

indy28 said:


> So after pulling the red manual lever I don't see any change in the lid. I still can't press it to open it or lift the lid by hand as there is no way to get under it.


On my car I firmly pull the red release back,press the lid down as normal and the lid then releases.
Only access I can see if you need to get behind it is to remove wheel arch liner ?
Sorry, cannot advise further on this


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

once open, lube it up


----------



## indy28 (Oct 9, 2021)

Saturn5 said:


> On my car I firmly pull the red release back,press the lid down as normal and the lid then releases.
> Only access I can see if you need to get behind it is to remove wheel arch liner ?
> Sorry, cannot advise further on this


Really appreciate your response mate. So took the car for a long drive and over a few bumps and lo and behold it opened. I know I sound like and idiot but seriously got no clue how it worked. And it seems to work now without a glitch. Anyways thanks again for your response.


----------



## Saturn5 (Dec 10, 2018)

Pleased to read that it's opened.Would just check that the spindle on the left hand side, as you look at the filler neck, rotates and springs back up freely if you press it down with your thumb. As Black tipreefshark said previously bit of a clean up and lube would be good.


----------



## indy28 (Oct 9, 2021)

Saturn5 said:


> Pleased to read that it's opened.Would just check that the spindle on the left hand side, as you look at the filler neck, rotates and springs back up freely if you press it down with your thumb. As Black tipreefshark said previously bit of a clean up and lube would be good.


Thanks again my friend. Did that and seems to working fine now.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

If all else fails (actuator) this video should help:






Alan W


----------

